# Seafood Buffet..AUCE



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Took advantage of the nice weather on Sunday...Came back with 16 mingos, 8 scamp, 2 trigger, 1 BF (27lbs), 1 R. grouper, 3 AJ, 2 Almaco Jacks, 1 lane snapper :thumbup:.....great Day on the water!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a nice mess of fish! Way to go!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

trying download pics...:blink:


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Can't wait Auquaholic and those were only the ones that hit the cooler! Thanks for the great trip...what a great way to start off 2013! Can't wait for what the rest of the summer is going to unfold. ....picking up my boat tomorrow....


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Quite the mixed bag. Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the great trip. Here are a few of the pics tha K-P sent me.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Dagone , nice haul rite there, water looks nice, hard to beat fishing in short sleeves in January!! GG


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dang what a haul!! nice work


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Fine Job there fellas. Very nice box of fish.


----------



## Stud Muffin (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome trip!!!


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Were y'all catchin scamps on squid or live bait.? Nice box a fish


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

scamp were caught using small live cigar minnows caught at the mass. bouy.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice mixed bag.
thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great variety and luv the pics! Tks for posting....John :thumbsup:


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, very nice catch. I've really got the fever now. Good job.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BIG BFT!!! Nice job!

Jim


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

Man I am so ready to fish and have some warm weather, I think I,m going crazy. great trip thank for showing the pics


----------

